# Dropper seatpost



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone at 275 lbs using a adjustable seatpost ? I suppose I'll find out how strong they are, I just ordered a Reverb.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

let us know how they hold up. I doubt that you'd have any problems with them. They'd have put a weight limit on it.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I installed a Reverb on a friend's Chumba XCL. Works VERY smoove and looks to be a quality product. It wasn't terribly difficult to shorten the hose and re-bleed.

I had some time on a Command Post earlier this year. The biggest challenge for me was getting the clamp to hold without slipping. I torqued to spec and it slipped a few times (every time I rode). I ended up putting some high quality copper impregnated anti-seize on the clamp bolt's threads and really tightening the bolt pretty hard and then it held just fine. The Command Post worked well enough after that, but isn't as 'polished' as the Reverb.

I go about 260lbs wearing just a smile so we're about the same size.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the responses, i'll post an update when I have some saddle time in


----------



## eokerholm (Apr 9, 2005)

Dying to try a Gravity Dropper on my Ventana. My friend just got the 3".
I'd like the turbo 4" one, with the 1" down option along with full drop. 
I'm 265 and saving for that.

I definitely think they're confidence inspiring and incredibly useful.

Have a buddy in the 220 range on a dropper. Need to get the brand name.


----------



## jaewannabe (Jun 4, 2009)

jeffj said:


> I installed a Reverb on a friend's Chumba XCL. Works VERY smoove and looks to be a quality product. It wasn't terribly difficult to shorten the hose and re-bleed.
> 
> I had some time on a Command Post earlier this year. The biggest challenge for me was getting the clamp to hold without slipping. I torqued to spec and it slipped a few times (every time I rode). I ended up putting some high quality copper impregnated anti-seize on the clamp bolt's threads and really tightening the bolt pretty hard and then it held just fine. The Command Post worked well enough after that, but isn't as 'polished' as the Reverb.
> 
> I go about 260lbs wearing just a smile so we're about the same size.


i weigh in at 230 and am on my 2nd command post, first one i had about 200 miles on it before it was stolen, no problems with that one. the 2nd one i have about 600 miles on it, i have the same problem with the clamp, when ever i come down on the back of the seat hard it moves, always been afraid of over tightening the bolt. this one is also has more play side to side then my first one, i will try the copper coat suggestion on mine but overall i'm very pleased with the command post.


----------



## rjedoaks (Aug 10, 2009)

*Reverb*



mimi1885 said:


> let us know how they hold up. I doubt that you'd have any problems with them. They'd have put a weight limit on it.


The Reverb works very well. I have gotten in a few rides and am pleasantly surprised so far. Smooth and steady. There is a faint creak at the seat clamp, but no slippage anywhere. A tiny bit of fore/aft play, Overall rock solid.


----------

